# Rain Gear Recommendations



## Higgins23 (Sep 3, 2012)

Hi all,
I'm still pretty new to road cycling, and I'm trying to become familiar with good quality apparel brands/types. I signed up for an organized ride in May, and I want to have something to take along with me to put on in case the sky opens up. I want something very thin like a shell, yet water resistant. I'm looking for one that folds up and fits in a jersey pocket. Windbreakers and jackets are too bulky for this. Any thoughts? Thanks.


----------



## AshLes (Mar 31, 2013)

My absolute favorite piece of cycling gear is a water resistant vest. This is the one I have....

WOMEN SUPER LITE VEST :: Louis Garneau

It folds up really small in a jersey pocket.

Ash


----------



## Carverbiker (Mar 6, 2013)

Riding in the rain can be difficult. Light shell type jackets sound nice but rarely offer the protection to keep you dry. Even in a light drizzle they tend to soak through quickly but do offer wind protection. Non-breathable jackets might stop the rain, but any level of exertion above a turtle out for a slow walk will leave you drenched in sweat. The breathable rain wear is expensive and does a good job with letting moisture escape but I still get moist if riding at 80 of full power. The later is my option (with pants) when the temps are below about 60 as getting wet and cold is not good. Above that I like to go with nothing but a cycling jersey, I find the lycra insulates pretty well unless its really windy. I would recommend adding a cycling cap to the mix. They can fit under your helmet andthe brim will help deflect water from eyes/glasses.

I like the vest from previous poster, keep your core dry but get some ventilation from the arms. Might try that once I can get outside!

BTW Showers Pass and O2 Rainwear are two brands that are popular. I have Nokomis Jacket (Hi-viz Yellow) | O2 Rainwear
You may like Original Hooded Jacket | O2 Rainwear

The cheapest is a plastic garbage bag, I know it sounds bad but they do work, pack small and are cheap if it is a JIC kind of thing.

I am a guy if that makes a difference.


Good luck!


----------



## Higgins23 (Sep 3, 2012)

Thanks everyone. I ended up ordering a Hincapie shell jacket. Hopefully it will fit!


----------



## Carverbiker (Mar 6, 2013)

Enjoy your ride, Hincapie makes fine cycling goods.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

I like my bellweather vest. It's super thin and light. I wear it with my DeFeet armwarmers. They are not waterproof, but they work well in a light rain.


----------



## Trek2.3 (Sep 13, 2009)

If the temperature is warm, you can run into the dilema of being "dry" but sweaty in your rain garb or just plain wet without it. If the temp is over 75, I pass on the rain gear. At that temp, your riding will keep your body heat up and, when the rain stops, you'll dry quickly. Ruins your hair though.


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

Check out the Assos sV.climashutz. It's a highly water resistant transparent shell with easy access to you jersey pockets. Pricey, but worth it. Also available as a jacket.

sV.climaSchutz - ASSOS of Switzerland

Edit: Oh blast. I didn't see you found something. But hetre's another recommendation: If you don't have a traditional cycling cap yet get one and bring it along with your rain top. Keeps your head warm and the water on the outside of your cycling glasses when the heavens open.


----------

